# Ribbon Fish??



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

Went to my trusty Pogie spot only to catch nothing but pins, croakers and some Ribbons in my net. Are the Ribbons good for bait? And who likes them? And where did my Menhadens/Pogies move to? I normally get the Pogies up in Terry Cove at Perdido.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ribbon fish are GREAT king baits...........


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Boatjob1 said:


> Ribbon fish are GREAT king baits...........


Beat me too it. Many people say they are like candy for them!!!:yes:


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

had real good luck with them


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to make some extra cash when i was stationed in Mayport catching ribbons for the charter guys right before the big king tournament. I'd pull em up and they were adament about handling them theirselves and laying them on dry ice. I guess if there was any flaw the kings wouldn't hit it but i'm not a expert by any stretch.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

They are pretty tasty too. Used to have an korean lady down at the pass that would take them back to her house when we caught some and bring back one hell of a good meal.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

what do ribbon fish look like?? Anybody got a pic??


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

*ribbon fish pic*


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

When I was a kid in the early 70's fishing the 3 mile bridge they used to float hunks of cut bait under a cork and catch them 3-5 feet long. It was fun to watch. Too bad at that time they didn't realize that there wasn't an endless supply of the big one's.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone always talks about them being great bait for kings. That is definitely true. However, I've caught more than my fair share of wahoos on them...big ones too.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

dustyflair said:


> When I was a kid in the early 70's fishing the 3 mile bridge they used to float hunks of cut bait under a cork and catch them 3-5 feet long. It was fun to watch. Too bad at that time they didn't realize that there wasn't an endless supply of the big one's.


 
Well since you can still do that there must be an endless supply.


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Saw them for sale at Joe Paddies the other day.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I loaded up on them for the freezer at 3 mile the other night - you couldn't throw a gulp without one jumping on


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Big kings, giant snapper, cobia, -----everything loves them.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you fish then live or do you need to brine them first? I caught one tonight while getting bait for tomorrow. Hopefully it will stay alive until I get ready to use it.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

us asians eat them... i know your thinking "hes crazy..." but my mom likes to stew them and they make a nice soup. Not my favorite home cooked meal but it hits the spot.


----------

